# New Website



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey guys. Like he title says. I started a new online website selling huntin and fishing supplies. I don't know the rules of advertising so I will not post the website. If you are curious pm me and I will give it to you. And then you can review it and give me a thumbs up or please tell me what I need to make it better. I am just starting. I want to say I have the lowest prices. That is up for y'all to decide. And I know I dnt have many post. I had to creat me another account. Been a member since 2008 with contributable responses and replies. Thank y'all for the time and hope you buy something. Admin if this is wrong please remove. Jeffrey


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*website*

So how do we go to the website?


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just sent you a pm.


----------



## trevin69 (Mar 1, 2016)

I would like the link please.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Pms sent. Thank you guys for checking it out. Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can post the link


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Likes us on Facebook for a chance to win a free drake t shirt.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

https://www.hookedon.co. Not com

Check it out and let me know what y'all think.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

site looks good but when u hover to pick something like knives it disappears...might wanna opaque it or whatever. if i could code it i would but im sure its simple. it looks great though my ocd just had to pick at ya...lol

your prices seem very competitive; better than wally world even....good luck pal !!


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I will check and see if I can fix that. Thank you for taking the time and looking. I want very competitive prices. I want the customer happy. Free shipping if picked up local or over 75 bucks. Thank y'all for checking it out.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Anybody that has checked out the website and is looking for something I don't have on it. Please ask me. I can get a ton of stuff. Just takes a long time to put products on page. I can get decoys, duck stuff, traps, Thermacells. You name I can probably get it. Just ask and thou might receive. Spread the word guys. Like us on Facebook. I will get some optics and binoculars up tonight or tomorrow. Lowest prices around.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Put some scopes on hookedon.co. Come check us out. Like us on Facebook and win a t shirt. I can get fishing rods. I can get ammo also. Dnt know the rules about selling ammo so if anybody knows. Please steer me in right direction. I can get tree stands and such. Big items will have to be pickup only tho. Or you pay shipping. Ask me what you need. Let me help you. Lowest prices and great customer satisfaction.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Please like us on Facebook. Drawing for a new Drake T Shirt will b in a few days. Great prices. Check us out. www.hookedon.co


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Drawing tonight for Drake T Shirt. Go like us now!!! 
https://m.facebook.com/hookedonhuntingfishing/


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Sure would be nice if you included the specs with the reels your selling. Line capacity, Max drag, weight etc.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

You are probably right. Thank you.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

shrapnel said:


> Sure would be nice if you included the specs with the reels your selling. Line capacity, Max drag, weight etc.


Thank you for letting me know how to make the website better. ? I included last night in most all the reels the line capacities and ratios and BB. Please anybody else have any ideas to make it easier to buy or browse please let me know. www.hookedon.co
Like us on fb. 
https://m.facebook.com/hookedonhuntingfishing/


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Like the website. Real easy to navigate.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Deeplines said:


> Like the website. Real easy to navigate.


Thank you for the positive feedback. We are just family owned and want the best experience for a hunter or fisherman. Please ask if you want something that is not on website. Rods, scopes. I can't get a lot of knives, tactical scopes. You name it. 
I can get a lot of terminal tackle also. Hooks and small stuff I have to buy in larger quantities. Just dnt have room to keep inventory. Please just ask.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Website looks good. But just a heads up, I went under optics and clicked on Binoculars and it took me to fishing reels. Seems like good prices on some of the things I looked at though.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Breeze said:


> Website looks good. But just a heads up, I went under optics and clicked on Binoculars and it took me to fishing reels. Seems like good prices on some of the things I looked at though.


Thank you for the heads up. I will go in and change the direction of link. I still have to add some binoculars. Any specific brands anybody wants?


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Roro1 - sent you a PM.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Coconut Joe said:


> Roro1 - sent you a PM.


Sorry late reply. Just pm you back.


----------

